# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Algas >  Ajuda a identificar alga e forma de a eliminar

## VitorinoV

Olá a todos,

Comprei umas rochas vivas ja maturasdas de uma pessoa que estava a desmontar o aqua, essas rochas traziam umas algas verde, e desde essa altura as verde pouco cresceram mas apareceram umas vermelhas, aqui fica uma foto:

mg7556v.jpg

cumprimentos
VitorinoValverde

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Boas Vitorino, mas que sorte a tua, rocha já com algas e planarias vermelhas hum... é tipo sopa de legumes com carne :yb624:  vais ter ai muito trabalho de paciência, não desanimes.
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Vitorino,

Penso que uma boa equipa destes meninos: Trochus Sp. e/ou Turbos Sp. e/ou Burriés, dão uma razia nessas algas  :SbOk3:

----------

